# cabiinet doors



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im replacing the doors on our cabinets, the old ones have had too many coats of paint and show alot of wear. What wood is best to use?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

U gonna make all new cabinets or just make new doors?


----------



## KidSenSation (Jun 26, 2006)

poplar


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Plywood with CM-6 lip mold and concealed hinges. Stain grade or paint grade depending on how you plan to finish.

Lonestar plywood and door 281 440 9090


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

KidSenSation said:


> poplar


Absolutely, or we did ours recently in Maple. Turned out really nice.

Plywood's for the workbench in the garage!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Absolutely, or we did ours recently in Maple. Turned out really nice.
> 
> Plywood's for the workbench in the garage!!!!


You "Had" yours done...read the OP...do it myself! 

And what's wrong with my Mahogany utility room?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> You "Had" yours done...read the OP...do it myself!
> 
> And what's wrong with my Mahogany utility room?


Nothing, It suits YOU well. Very nice Harbor!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

These are maple with full extension slides! :smile:


----------

